# Western Motorhome Show - Malvern



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that booking *IS NOW OPEN* for the Western Motorhome Show at the Three Counties Showground, Malvern on 17th/18th/19th August 2012.

Full details of the show and the booking page are on Warners website:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=6&clear=1

If you want to go and camp with the MHF group please add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=338

Then book with Warners, *don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your Club*. You do get a club discount :wink: plus if you are not booked with the club you will *NOT* be allowed to camp with us.

When you have booked with Warners please confirm your attendance on the MHF list. *Please do NOT confirm until you have booked with Warners*. Thanks.

Hope to see a lot more names on the list, we had about 80 there last year.


----------



## locovan

I have just booked mine as the Booking ends the end of July


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi,

I booked mine last night, because I booked a disabled pitch I did not get a discount.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Well that is me all booked up! Yeeeee haaa!!

Keith


----------



## gj1023

All booked
Gary


----------



## rayc

Oscarmax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I booked mine last night, because I booked a disabled pitch I did not get a discount.


Just my personal observation but I cannot understand why people book with disabled. At Newbury and Shepton MHF were closer to the facilities than the Disabled. My experience of Peterborough, where the Disabled who were located near MHF were 'abandoned' by Warners staff on the Sunday, is that I would always camp with a club e.g. MHF, C&CC, MCC. CC etc, who have their own marshalls or stewards.
Like I said just my opinion and each to their own etc.


----------



## locovan

You are so right Ray as the disabled would be looked after far better with their friends in the club areas.
Im now classed as disabled but I wouldnt book there.
I would miss my friends


----------



## aldhp21

Tickets all booked. Haven't been to this one before, looking forward to it.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Alemo

Last year I booked disabled and we were parked next to the main entertainment hall and a short walk from the show ground, MHF were quite some distance from the show and main entertainment. I did loose my discount when I booked but after a discussion with the Warners staff they did refund it.
My friends from MHF found us a useful stop off point.

Alec


----------



## Jezport

We are booked as traders for this show. See you all there


----------



## Oscarmax

rayc said:


> Oscarmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I booked mine last night, because I booked a disabled pitch I did not get a discount.
> 
> 
> 
> Just my personal observation but I cannot understand why people book with disabled. At Newbury and Shepton MHF were closer to the facilities than the Disabled. My experience of Peterborough, where the Disabled who were located near MHF were 'abandoned' by Warners staff on the Sunday, is that I would always camp with a club e.g. MHF, C&CC, MCC. CC etc, who have their own marshalls or stewards.
> Like I said just my opinion and each to their own etc.
Click to expand...

Hi,

I stayed on the MHF Malvern last year and yes everyone were more than friendly/helpfully, but, unfortunately rough grass (especially wet) and mobilitys scooters dont go together.


----------



## Ollie33

All booked and ready to go 

Ollie


----------



## GypsyRose

Unable to book until today but just done so now.  
Looking forward and be arriving from the Friday.....


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks that booking for this show closes at 9am on 30th July and there are about 29 of you on the rally list unconfirmed so get booking please



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

GypsyRose said:


> Unable to book until today but just done so now.
> Looking forward and be arriving from the Friday.....


Hi Ana

You haven't added yourself to the rally list can you please do so thanks

Malvern Rally

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Hi Bob and I are looking forward to seeing you all at malvern....  

last years event was very good and I hope the same this year.... lets hope the rain will have finished by then......

There are still about 28 people who have not confirmed they are comeing as Jac has mentioned the cut off date is 30th July at 09:00, would be usefull if you could either confirm your place or indeed let me know if you are not able to attend....

best regards,


Clive


----------



## glenm

*Western motorhome show*

Hi now booked for show


----------



## GypsyRose

Can anyone please tell me how to find the list so that I can add us?!! (Jacquie's link doesn't work!) :roll:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

GypsyRose said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to find the list so that I can add us?!! (Jacquie's link doesn't work!) :roll:


Follow the "Rallys" drop down at the top of the page, go to the Malvern show link, open the page and at the bottom it will say "Book a provisional place for this rally" this will send you an email, click on the link in the email and that will confirm you with the rally.

I hope that helps

Keith


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

or try this link if I can make it work....... Malvern page

Keith


----------



## gnscloz

hi jollyjack we have booked malvern and paid warners arriving
thursday, can you confirm us please as not had the email off mhf yet 

thanks mark


----------



## LadyJ

Ok James & Mark all confirmed thanks  


That just leaves 28 :roll: still to book  come on guys & gals get a move on you only have 15 days now left!!!



Jacquie


----------



## lgbzone

All booked and confirmed.

Many thanks


----------



## Jezport

We are booked in as trade once again. See you all there.


----------



## LadyJ

Still 25 unconfirmed on the listy  :roll: only 12 full days left now in which to book folks

Those still unconfirmed are

sweeny
Woofer
larrywatters
SGMGB
Bat-21
domannhal
BIGrog
jasonb
Harp07
olly_sam
Shuggy68
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
caz_cat
ChrisCD
val33
boyjohn
wizzo
MarathonRona


If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you.the list .Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

Please delete Rosalan, just too much rain; got to go south. Desperate!
Would love to have joined you, really wanted the music and company but going rusty around my ears and getting too old to wait for the rain to clear up.
Will truly miss you all!
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Rosalie and Alan,

Have deleted you as requested hope to see you in the near future!

Bob


----------



## badger

Hi all

Has anyone heard mention that this show is cancelled, we had someone book for our festival who said that they had had their money returned from warners as the show was off. 
This is the first ive heard of it. Any news I'm missing out on.
I do hope not , such a good show.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Badger

I doubt it as they are still taking bookings on their web site.

Martin


----------



## paulmold

badger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone heard mention that this show is cancelled, we had someone book for our festival who said that they had had their money returned from warners as the show was off.
> This is the first ive heard of it. Any news I'm missing out on.
> I do hope not , such a good show.


The show will only be cancelled after hell freezes over. Once Warners have your money, they won't give it back. If they cancel they have to refund, if you decide not to go they keep the money, simple really. Just look at Peterborough and Cheshire, both should have been cancelled.
Also why should you have to pay £12 each to see Gary Perkins and the Breeze (very good act) when I've seen them free at two shows put on by Event Developments - Newark and Shrewsbury. Warners are just getting to be like any other major company, just out for themselves.


----------



## Travellingteam

Well hell must have frozen over in June because they cancelled Kelmarsh and offered me a refund or an exchange of tickets to lincoln :lol: :lol:


----------



## JollyJack

It won't be long now  

BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW CLOSES at 10am on MONDAY 30th JULY 2012

Still quite a few not confirmed


----------



## Agilityman

Jolly Jack,
Pleas put us down as confirmed. Have paid Warners, but still no email from MHF after several days.

See you there and fingers crossed for good weather.

Dawn & Paul


----------



## LadyJ

Those still unconfirmed are


Bat-21
domannhal
BIGrog
jasonb
Harp07
olly_sam
Shuggy68
motorhomer2
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
caz_cat
ChrisCD
val33
MarathonRona



If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Pluie2

*booking help for Malvern show*

Can someone help, I'm trying to book a place at the Malvern show, the instructions say "Your membership number is at the top right hand corner of your MHF homepage. " Can not find it.


----------



## locovan

On the right hand side
Subscriptions
Status: Subscribed
Expiry Date: 19/11/2013
Subs No.: MHFKJV17O19138

Well thats mine now show me yours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

Re Membership number, I just put my user name in!! :lol:


----------



## larrywatters

ok all book see you there


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> ok all book see you there


Thanks Larry you won't see me cause I ain't going but the rest of the gang will be there 

Now that just leaves the following folks to confirm they have booked

Bat-21
domannhal
BIGrog
jasonb
olly_sam
Shuggy68
motorhomer2
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
caz_cat
ChrisCD
val33
MarathonRona

If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Well I've just paid, but I haven't been on the naughty list.

Perhaps I confirmed but then forgot to pay.... :dontknow:


----------



## locovan

Tickets arrived yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

locovan said:


> Tickets arrived yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:


And ours Mavis! :wink:

See you there......


----------



## Harp07

LadyJ said:


> Those still unconfirmed are
> 
> Bat-21
> domannhal
> BIGrog
> jasonb
> Harp07
> olly_sam
> Shuggy68
> motorhomer2
> BwB (Last min booking?))
> ambegayo
> GEMMY
> mota-oma
> ClarkeKent
> caz_cat
> ChrisCD
> val33
> MarathonRona
> 
> If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,
Could you please take us off your reserve list please,a


----------



## Harp07

*Malvern*



LadyJ said:


> Those still unconfirmed are
> 
> Bat-21
> domannhal
> BIGrog
> jasonb
> Harp07
> olly_sam
> Shuggy68
> motorhomer2
> BwB (Last min booking?))
> ambegayo
> GEMMY
> mota-oma
> ClarkeKent
> caz_cat
> ChrisCD
> val33
> MarathonRona
> 
> If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,
Could you take us off your reserve list please,as we will probably just come for the day by car. Sorry about 1st message I hit the wrong button?

Thanks Jim,


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Malvern*



Harp07 said:


> /quote]
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> Could you take us off your reserve list please,as we will probably just come for the day by car. Sorry about 1st message I hit the wrong button?
> 
> Thanks Jim,


Ok Jim ive taken you off the list now

Now that just leaves the following folks to confirm they have booked

Bat-21
domannhal
BIGrog
jasonb
olly_sam
Shuggy68
motorhomer2
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
caz_cat
ChrisCD
val33
MarathonRona

If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## stewartwebr

locovan said:


> Tickets arrived yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mine arrived about 3 weeks ago. They must think Scotland takes longer


----------



## CliveMott

We will be lurking round the corner so if anyone wants to come over and insult me that's fine. Then from Malvern its off to Dusseldorf.

C.


----------



## stewartwebr

CliveMott said:


> We will be lurking round the corner so if anyone wants to come over and insult me that's fine. Then from Malvern its off to Dusseldorf.
> 
> C.


Clive, can we hitch a tow from you?

We are also heading to Dusseldorf after the show. We leave the show on Monday crossing over on Monday evening. Not sure when we will do the Dusseldorf show, but have booked my tickets online.


----------



## Harp07

*Re: Malvern*



Harp07 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those still unconfirmed are
> 
> Bat-21
> domannhal
> BIGrog
> jasonb
> Harp07
> olly_sam
> Shuggy68
> motorhomer2
> BwB (Last min booking?))
> ambegayo
> GEMMY
> mota-oma
> ClarkeKent
> caz_cat
> ChrisCD
> val33
> MarathonRona
> 
> If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> Could you take us off your reserve list please,as we will probably just come for the day by car. Sorry about 1st message I hit the wrong button?
> 
> Thanks Jim,
Click to expand...

Hi Jacquie,
Seems that we are coming after all. We have booked and confirmed and will be arriving about midday on Friday,see you then.

Jim.


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Jim :roll:

Now that just leaves the following folks still unconfirmed

Bat-21
domannhal
BIGrog
jasonb
olly_sam
Shuggy68
motorhomer2
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
ChrisCD
MarathonRona

If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks

*Booking closes at 10am on the 30th July*

Jacquie


----------



## salmonfisher

*Confirmation*

Hi Jacquie,
Have just booked for Malvern Show, can you confirm for us please.
Thanks and look forward to a good weekend, John


----------



## JollyJack

Hi John - confirmed.
Look forward to meeting you.
Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Now that just leaves the following folks still unconfirmed

Bat-21
BIGrog
Shuggy68
motorhomer2
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
ChrisCD
MarathonRona
lucylocket

If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks

*Booking closes at 10am on Monday 30th July*

Jacquie


----------



## jasonb

Hi Jacquie Just booked in with western show Forgotten how to confirm.  

Ed and Sandie


----------



## jasonb

hi jacquie can you please confirm us thank you ed and sandie,


----------



## jasonb

thank you


----------



## LadyJ

jasonb said:


> hi jacquie can you please confirm us thank you ed and sandie,


All confirmed now Ed & Sandy 

Still these folks unconfirmed though 

Bat-21
BIGrog
Shuggy68
motorhomer2
BwB (Last min booking?))
ambegayo
GEMMY
mota-oma
ClarkeKent
ChrisCD
MarathonRona
lucylocket

If you have now booked can you please confirm yourselves or let us know on here and we will do it for you. .Thanks

<b.Booking closes at 10am on Monday 30th July which is TOMMORROW folks[/b]

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Bat-21 confirmed. 

Still eleven left to confirm - time is running out ...

Booking closes 10am TODAY

Bob


----------



## locovan

ambegayo must be going as she has a stall there I will Pm her she might see that better


----------



## ob1

Hi Jacquie

Please ignore unconfirmed booking. Missed the cut off time by 30 mins! Thought it was till end of July


----------



## clianthus

Hi ob1

I have removed you from the MHF list, shame you didn't manage to book before booking closed 

However, *BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW IS NOW CLOSED* so It would be very helpful for the marshals if the remaining unconfirmed attendees could post to let them know if *they did book before booking closed*. The unconfirmed are:

BIGrog
Shuggy68
ambegayo
GEMMY
ChrisCD
lucylocket

*Please either PM the marshals or post on this thread to let them know asap.*


----------



## JollyJack

MarathonRona confirmed

Still a number of attendees showing unconfirmed 

As Clianthus has said Please please either PM or post on this thread to let us know if you booked with Warners on time


----------



## mota-oma

Hi. Sorry for delay but have been away without any internet access. 
Because of this I have been unable to pre book with warners.Therefore we will have to park in general camping, but will come across and visit. 

Mary


----------



## JollyJack

Hi mota-oma sorry to hear you were unable to pre-book 
I have removed you from the MHF list.

Bob


----------



## JollyJack

Hi everyone,

There are some differences between Warners list and our list.

We have on our list but NOT on Warners list: 

aldhp21
stewartwebr

You have'nt supplied us surnames I can't see your reg no on their list.
Please advise. Please check you have Motorhome Facts on your tickets and if not please advise Warners straight away. 

The following surnames are on Warner's list but NOT on ours:

Clack, Davies(Reg HX..), Etherington, Horder, North, Robertson, Ruggles-dye,Somerset

Can you please let me have your user name on here so that I can add you to our list a.s.a.p please.


----------



## ob1

mota-oma said:


> Because of this I have been unable to pre book with warners.Therefore we will have to park in general camping, but will come across and visit.
> 
> Mary


Is there a general camping area apart from the pre-booked ones or is Mary meaning the day parking area.

Ron


----------



## LadyJ

Yes Ron there is a General camping area if you want to camp and pay on the gate this is where you will be sent.


Jacquie


----------



## ob1

Thanks Jacquie, I did look on the Warners web site regarding this but couldn't see a mention of it. Off to specsavers!

Ron


----------



## stewartwebr

I have not been able to check my ticket as it is I am overseas. But I did check it when it arrived and I am 99.9999% sure it said MHF on it.

My surname in also on the list of names that Warners have but you don't. I shall give them a call today and drop the Marshalls a PM


----------



## locovan

stewartwebr said:


> I have not been able to check my ticket as it is I am overseas. But I did check it when it arrived and I am 99.9999% sure it said MHF on it.
> 
> My surname in also on the list of names that Warners have but you don't. I shall give them a call today and drop the Marshalls a PM


You better had booked with us Stewart Im counting on your being near us so we can chat this time xx


----------



## stewartwebr

locovan said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been able to check my ticket as it is I am overseas. But I did check it when it arrived and I am 99.9999% sure it said MHF on it.
> 
> My surname in also on the list of names that Warners have but you don't. I shall give them a call today and drop the Marshalls a PM
> 
> 
> 
> You better had booked with us Stewart Im counting on your being near us so we can chat this time xx
Click to expand...

All sorted Mavis so we will be in the MHF Section. Over to you to sort the other small issue...weather, but we all know if anyone can get it sorted you can :lol: 

Can't wait, getting excited. Going to be a long drive. Fly back to Edinburgh arriving 2pm Wednesday, straight into the van and head to Malvern!


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks for your pm's stewartwebr 

All sorted.

See you there


----------



## Zebedee

stewartwebr said:


> Over to you to sort the other small issue...weather, but we all know if anyone can get it sorted you can :lol:


For those who don't know (_we live locally_) the showground area at Malvern has its own, quite dramatic microclimate.

It nestles in a bowl under the Malvern Hills, and if the weather is hot it will be absolutely roasting at the show. The converse is also equally true. Worst of all though, if the wind is in the "wrong" direction the hills create a nice little rain shadow . . . right on top of the showground!!

So be prepared for anything. :roll:

One useful tip. The hills can be seen from any part of the showground, and can act as a good reference point when arranging to meet up later, or if you get separated and want to find each other again. _(The latter is optional if the Memsahib has been giving you an ear bashing! :lol: :lol: )_

Wellies should not be necessary, even if it hisses down for days before the show, but in that event there will be a lot of sloppy surface mud so walking boots or similar would be ideal.

Looking forward to making new friends and meeting old ones.

Dave


----------



## JollyJack

We have found some of our discrepencies - thanks to those who have helped but the following surnames are still on Warner's list but NOT on ours: 

Clack 
Davies(Reg HX..)
Etherington 
North 
Ruggles-dye 
Somerset 

Need to know your user names please

Bob


----------



## Zebedee

*Free German gas bottle to anyone at Malvern Show.*

I have a German 6kg propane bottle (empty) which was given to me before we got the Gaslow.

We no longer need it so if it's of any use to you, send a PM and I will bring it to the show.

Dave


----------



## bottleys

*Western Motorhome Show*

Can anyone help????, we missed the booking deadline for the Western Motorhome Show, and would really love to go, If anyone has booked and is unable to attend please give us a call on 07963204501. Cheers!

Edit

Moved to the Malvern thread as we like to only have one thread for each show or rally


----------



## SilverF1

Out of interest, are we going to be camped in the same area as at last year's show?


----------



## JollyJack

The area we are camping this year is shown on the plan below - bottom left - it is NOT the same place as last year but we have been there before!

Hopefully it won't change!!


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks for that Bob

About as far away from the exhibition area as possible . . . again!!

Do we smell or something . . . we did the year before last if you remember!! 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------



## moblee

I'm overnighting (Wednesday) in Upton upon severn if anyones looking for somewhere,next to the Recreation ground & alongside the A4104.

Stayed with about 30/40 other Mh's last year.


----------



## JollyJack

Easy to find Dave  :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Zebedee

JollyJack said:


> Easy to find Dave  :wink:
> 
> Bob


It was the other year Bob. :wink:

Didn't realise the bloke on the gate was being so literal when he said, _"Just follow yer nose mate."_

For those who were not there, they gave us a field which had just been used for livestock, and it was several inches deep in shhh . . . you-know-what! 

They had to scrape (some) of it off with a tractor before we could pitch, then left it in a big heap . . . upwind!!

Ah, the joys of motorhoming. We enjoyed it though, but it didn't make my hair grow! 

Dave


----------



## moblee

Zebedee said:


> Didn't realise the bloke on the gate was being so literal when he said, _"Just follow yer nose mate."_
> 
> For those who were not there, they gave us a field which had just been used for livestock, and it was several inches deep in shhh . . . you-know-what!
> 
> They had to scrape (some) of it off with a tractor before we could pitch, then left it in a big heap . . . upwind!!
> 
> Ah, the joys of motorhoming. We enjoyed it though, but it didn't make my hair grow!
> 
> Dave


Bullocks ? 8O :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

I think it was Phil.

Gawd _nose _what they had been feeding them on. :lol:

(Sorry Bob. Mustn't mess up your thread.)

P.S. *Serious question Bob*. What time do the gates open on Thursday please. Phil will be overnighting nearby, and so shall we.

Dave


----------



## JollyJack

Opening times

Thurs - Sun: Gates 7.30am - 10.00 pm
Mon: 7.30am - 10.00 am


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Bob


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thinking back to two years ago, I really hope that the area we have been given (again) is cleaner than the last time we set up camp there! :roll: 

I have to say that I am a little disappointed that we (MHF) have drawn this short straw! 

Have we done something wrong........? :? 

Keith


----------



## JollyJack

There's a few less of us this year that might be the reason..

I will advise Warners of our concern.


----------



## RobMD

Considering we have attended this show the year after it started, I think Warners are being very cavalier in their attitude to MHF. Our numbers have increased year on year, so you would think they would want to keep us happy.
With so many shows taking place now, I'm surprised they are not more concerned about retaining their market share.

Every time I mashalled it, there was inevitably some kind of problem with either a change of location, or insufficient room.
I hope the field is clean and in good condition this time. Last time they were supposed to have shifted all the straw and muck, but knocked off for the weekend before finishing the job. Warners were just not interested, I suppose as far as they were concerned it was the showgrounds responsibility.


----------



## Zebedee

Would anyone like a 100Ah leisure battery? (Sealed, zero maintenance type so no breather tube required.)

Nothing wrong with it except it's two and a half years old. I just fitted a second battery, so had to buy the two to have a matching pair.

Can be taken to Malvern, and I'm happy to exchange it for a bottle of Scottish river water. :wink:

Islay single malt for strong preference, but anything except Teachers, Bells or similar paint stripper will clinch the deal. :roll: :lol: _(Morrison's own brand is not bad, and they are selling litre bottles for almost the same price as 70cl in our local branch.)_

Dave


----------



## scottie

Zebedee said:


> Would anyone like a 100Ah leisure battery? (Sealed, zero maintenance type so no breather tube required.)
> 
> Nothing wrong with it except it's two and a half years old. I just fitted a second battery, so had to buy the two to have a matching pair.
> 
> Can be taken to Malvern, and I'm happy to exchange it for a bottle of Scottish river water. :wink:
> 
> Islay single malt for strong preference, but anything except Teachers, Bells or similar paint stripper will clinch the deal. :roll: :lol: _(Morrison's own brand is not bad, and they are selling litre bottles for almost the same price as 70cl in our local branch.)_
> 
> Dave


Shame your not a bit further north,just my luck.
george


----------



## Zebedee

*Spare battery has now gone.*

Yes George - a shame for me too as I expect you know your single malt! :wink:

It has gone anyway. I had a PM timed at 3.43pm.

Dave


----------



## val33

Hi Bob & Clive,

Please can you take our name off the list for this rally. Unfortunately our major building project has kicked off rather sooner than expected and I need to remain local to keep an eye on proceedings. 

I'm sure that we will see you all soon 

Jackie, Val & Smithy


----------



## clive1821

val33 said:


> Hi Bob & Clive,
> 
> Please can you take our name off the list for this rally. Unfortunately our major building project has kicked off rather sooner than expected and I need to remain local to keep an eye on proceedings.
> 
> I'm sure that we will see you all soon
> 
> Jackie, Val & Smithy


Hi all yes I've removed your name, thanks for letting us know.... looking forward to seeing you in the future


----------



## lucylocket

*Field*

Bit worried about the field mud & muck comments, this is our first one & with all this water from the sky happening I think we will get stuck 

Mike & Sheena


----------



## Zebedee

It should be OK if we only get the heavy rain today. Can't rely on the weather forecasts, but they claim it will be nicer at the weekend.

No worries if >> this forecast <<is correct . . . but it obviously isn't. We live not far from Malvern and it has been hissing down off and on all day!

>> This forecast <<  appears to be from the same source, but is a lot less optimistic.

>> This one << is much nearer what we would hope for, but why the dramatic differences???

The silly buggers can watch it coming on the radar, but they would do better with a bunch of seaweed hung on the back of the bog door!! 8O 8O

The ground at Malvern is not too bad after a moderate amount of rain - but if it continues like it is at present (whatever the forecasters predicted!!!! :roll: :roll: ) it could be a problem.

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr

Starting to have second thoughts about going. Currently at Burrs CC Site and it has been pouring down all day.

After the disastrous Peterborough and Pickering, not sure if we could go through it all again....Perhaps we should head direct to France....mmmm decision time!


----------



## Zebedee

It will be OK Stewart. Sun's out now and it's drying off nicely.

There's a bit more to come but it looks like we shall only get the edge of it, if any at all. Play the video - it doesn't look too threatening.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/observations/?tab=map

Dave


----------



## Happycampers

Does anyone know if we are pitched up as per site map shown earlier in topic or are we elsewhere?

Cheers Nigel


----------



## clive1821

The ground is fine and no issues, we had heavy rain this afternoon but the ground is drying very well. When you come onto site passing through the holding compound and general camping which leads onto the main Tarmac road turning right on the main road, continue for 300 yds where there is a falk in the road turn right and follow that road and we are 400yds on the left you should see our big Mhf flag..... Safe trip every one....


----------



## Zebedee

A bit late I know, but if this will help anyone, the big red arrow shows where they have put us this year. :roll: 

At least we have water, toilets and cassette emptying points nearby!  

If it's the same as previous years, this will be our entrance. 52.088795,-2.31086

Dave

.


----------



## clive1821

Zebedee said:


> A bit late I know, but if this will help anyone, the big red arrow shows where they have put us this year. :roll:
> 
> At least we have water, toilets and cassette emptying points nearby!
> 
> Dave
> 
> .


Yep thats where my truck is at this time :roll: no probs here, see you all from tomorrow


----------



## JollyJack

Yes nice evening here in Malvern.

Easy to find


----------



## Tan-all-over

*malvern show*

We will be there


----------



## lucylocket

*Friday arriving*

We will be there, as we are first timers can anyone help if we do get hmmmm stuck :?:

Mike & Sheena


----------



## nukeadmin

Well its hammering down with rain here in deep Devon so I am hoping we don't have a Peterborough repeat as I have a stand (154) at the show and don't want to spend even more time this year wringing wet trudging through mud


----------



## glenm

So now thursday evening what's the ground and weather like at Malvern

Cheers
James


----------



## clive1821

Hi James,

The ground here is fine, it's overcast with rain forecast over night.... We have 50 vans here at this time at 20:36 Thursday


----------



## glenm

Thanks Clive be with you tomorrow
Cheers

James


----------



## gj1023

we are in Pembroke and it is monsoon and it is very windy
. So should be an interesting run up, be there sometime PM




Gary


----------



## glenm

Hi clive sorry somethings come up won't be able to make show 
Cheers
James


----------



## TR5

I assume there are no last minute cancellations that can be taken by someone who has NOT put there name down on a reserve list?

If that's not the case, please let me know!
07411 238034


----------



## TR5

I can't believe that if I want to come for the day on Saturday, it will cost me £6.50 to get in, but if I want to bring the motorhome and stay one night, and leave on Sunday, it will cost me £48!


----------



## scottie

TR5 said:


> I can't believe that if I want to come for the day on Saturday, it will cost me £6.50 to get in, but if I want to bring the motorhome and stay one night, and leave on Sunday, it will cost me £48!


Hi
Try a bit of wild camping in the area the night before the show and then a full day at the show,done that a few times.
George


----------



## GEMMY

No accounts from Malvern, sunk in the mud ? should we alert the rescue services, maybe that 'brave' Wills will come flying to the rescue.

tony


----------



## JollyJack

Still here: it's been a nice day


----------



## gj1023

Last two days it has been drying out nicely
here. Have put the life raft away now 
Gary


----------



## TR5

Just home from two days there. Very soft on arrival on Saturday early morning, but dry and warm since, so fine for getting out.


----------



## larrywatters

thank all for a great time  , home now  and cant wait till the next time


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thank you to the marshal's for looking after us so well! :wink: 

I thought the pitch we had was not that bad after all, still a little too far away from the show. Warner's did put on a shuttle bus, I found out on our last day, I will remember for next year. :lol: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## salmonfisher

*Malvern*

Hello to you all. Nigel, Pete [Woofer] The guy off the M25 with the Labs and the fulltimers I think from Notts. Not forgetting Jolly Jack. You made our weekend and were so helpfull. We are off to France for September, maybe we will see you there. But we hope to meet you all again and others in MHF on our return. Regards, safe journeys. John/Chris.


----------



## nukeadmin

Well the weather came good finally at a show !!!

Thursday / Friday were a bit hit and miss with overcast skies / showers but Saturday and Sunday were nice

In fact it was too hot on Sunday and muggy, made for hard work on the stand and Jeanette and I were running on empty putting the stand / stock away !!

Thanks to the marshalls for an excellent job (as always)


----------



## peedee

Did everyone get away this morning? A few where stuck in the field I was in.

Peedee


----------



## Zebedee

Yep - what the others said.

Thanks also from us for the excellent marshalling. It wasn't easy at times with parts of the crappy (_literally, once again_!) field being unfit for a pitch.

It all came good in the end though, and we certainly enjoyed it. Met a few old friends and some very nice new ones.

Who could ask for more!

Dave 

*Rugbyken *- Would you believe it, the box is 5mm too short!!! :roll:

No problem though, I'll pass it on to someone else with a smaller battery. It is still much appreciated, even if it didn't work out.


----------



## clive1821

Thanks all for coming and hope you all enjoyed the show.... Wishing all of your a safe trip home etc.....

Very best wishes


Bob, andria, and Clive


----------



## JollyJack

Yes a great show despite the mixed, yet sometimes brilliant weather and in places a boggy site! 

One or two got stuck in the mud this morning as the rain came again but we all got off thanks to the crates and the lights went out at 1145 ...

Great company 

Look forward to next year..


----------



## moblee

Arrived home safely about 4 Hours ago.

Thanks for helping with the First 15 foot Bob & Autotrail man ? :lol: 

Excellent show & company........... But we've renamed it the "Toothache Rally" gawd that was bad :!:


----------



## BritStops

A sunny show at last! We sat outside for tea on Saturday for the first time at a show this year!

Good to meet some of you and put faces to names (Zebedee and Rugbyken to name just two).

Is it too much to ask that the September shows are sunny, too?

Steve


----------



## SilverF1

Thanks to Bob, Andrea and Clive for getting everybody in somewhere.

It has been a good weekend especially as I learned on Saturday that life is not Black and White, it's definitely more about Shades of Grey. 8O


----------



## ICDSUN2

*malvern*

Thanks to Bob, Andrea and Clive for a good rally. Andrea be careful in France with that book. Hope to see you all again in the near future.

Regards
Pam


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi everyone. This is a long shot but here goes. I am trying to find contact details for an Australian born graphics maker/designer who was at the Malvern Show in 2010 and did us a super job for our then motorhome. He mentioned that he kept a bar on one of the Costas in southern Spain. I would like a similar second graphics job done for our current m/hme. Any information would be very welcome


----------



## whiskyman

Hi Organ Player
I would think that you are asking about Aussie Graphics. His bar is on one of the streets at the back of the main promenade.
Albir is a lovely resort and well worth a visit.

Hope this helps 

Whiskyman 8) 
Avenida Oscar Espla 16,
Albir,
Alfaz Del Pi,
03581

Aussies Bar is situated in the heart of Albir and as well as offering all your favourite drinks and Australian beers, you can also enjoy a breakfast for the incredible price of only 1.23€! There is also a selection of food and snacks available, including a Sunday roast for only 5.95€. There are also tables available on the cosy terrace.


----------



## gj1023

Well we came , we saw and we got hot. Thanks go to the marshalls for a warm welcome , we could not get into the MHF area , due to mud, so had to stay outside. 

Nice to meet Rugby Ken and Mobilee, we met lots of nice people at the show and Barney our Shih Tzu had a whale of a time

Gary


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Very many thanks Whiskyman for your valuable information. What a really superb and useful system all this electronic stuff produces. Once again Whiskyman thanks indeed.


----------



## Woofer

Lovely weekend. Thanks to Bob & Andrea, and Clive for all their efforts.
Mo & Pete.


----------



## RobMD

Merlin and me had a relaxed Boys weekend. although it was a bit warm for Merlin.

Thanks to our intrepid Marshals for their welcome and for all the work involved in getting us all in and settled - especially as the ground was so bad in places due the Monsoon type downpours.

Overall an enjoyable weekend though


----------



## alandsue

A big thank you to the marshalls (Bob, Andrea & Clive ) at Malvern for a great weekend. Looking forward to seeing those going to France shortly.


----------



## Happycampers

Just managed to get on line and wanted to thank you Marshall for a great weekend at the show, at least we didn't have to get towed off.

Thanks again
Nigel & Ann


----------



## locovan

It was a Great Rally at Malvern thanks to the Marshals.
lovely to see everyone again 
The Indians are just great I adored them :wink:


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Whiskyman. Just wanted to let you know I have contacted Aussie at his bar, and will be going to see him in new year for the said graphics. Thankyou again for the information.


----------



## whiskyman

Hi Organ Player
That is really good, glad to be of help.
Enjoy your trip, who knows we may see you there.

Cheers
Whiskyman


----------



## lgbzone

Hi Bob & Clive

It was nice meeting you, we really enjoyed the weekend.

Lee


----------

